# Head shaking in a 5 year old



## knitterma (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone had any experience with sudden onset of head shaking in a five year old. It appears to be involuntary. He shakes his head up and down like "yes", and sideways, like "no". He's been doing it A LOT the past week and a half and I never saw him do it before then. Thanks in advance,

Stephanie


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

is he doing anything else when he does the head shaking?

is he playing with toys and having a pretend conversation going on with himself?

I don't really know but will bump the thread so others might respond....


----------



## knitterma (Nov 20, 2001)

It seems to happen all the time. He does it 4-5 x an hour. I asked a nurse that I work with what she thought and she said it could be seizures. I have an appt on Friday. I hope it's nothing!!


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

I have had a shaking problem for years but just recently it has become worse. I suspect it is a tremor aka essential tremor. My mother has mentioned a few times that my father had problems with his hands shaking.

http://www.webmd.com/brain/understan...king-diagnosis

I suggest a doctor visit. It doesn't appear to be harmful but annoying.


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

glad you got an appointment, hope things go well.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

It could be Tourettes


----------



## abi&ben'smom (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe a tick? My son usually has one that he will do for a few months, then it will turn into something else. I don't think it's voluntary, it seems like he needs to do it and does it more if he's nervous or has a lot going on (he's 8). (for example, flipping his head back, cracking his knuckles on his head, hand flapping) Also, he can pace back and forth for an unbelievable amount of time. Is he nervous about anything? My son has extreme anxiety at the beginning of every school year, so the ticks always escalate during that time. I hope your doc appt turns out ok.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I know that a lot of 5 year olds develop tics - they kind of come and then go. our ped mentioned that to me when I was concerned with ds sniffing a lot. (I still think he has allergies, but that's another story.)

I would definitely see your doctor to rule out something serious. If they're infrequent, try to get one on video so that you can show the doctor what you're worried about. It's hard for them to diagnose anything with a kid who's not doing anything!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope the appt goes well.

I noticed that in dd, when I asked her what was she doing she said she was tracing things in her mind/with her eyes. She does it often and it looks odd. Is it possible your son is tracing things?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My ds does this and it's a tic (involuntary). He also has an eye-blinking tic that comes and goes.


----------



## knitterma (Nov 20, 2001)

The doctor said she thought it was a tic and nothing to worry about. It's definitely not a seizure. His teacher called me last night and left a voice mail that she is concerned it is getting worse. I don't know what to do.


----------



## MsChatsAlot (Sep 8, 2005)

Is there a lot of stress going on? Stress definitely increases frequency of tics. If you can help him relax or feel more confident, it will help him.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knitterma* 
The doctor said she thought it was a tic and nothing to worry about. It's definitely not a seizure. His teacher called me last night and left a voice mail that she is concerned it is getting worse. I don't know what to do.

The teacher stressing over it will make it worse. I'd tell her to ignore it and try to keep things low key.


----------



## mlsantarem (May 4, 2004)

My son was 6 years old starting a new school. New in every respect..new city ...new language (school that is). He was very very happy at this school but it was an intense ajustment and for about 6 months he had this head shaking it was as if he was removing hair from his eyes.
It resolved on it´s own.
MLSantarem


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
The teacher stressing over it will make it worse. I'd tell her to ignore it and try to keep things low key.









:


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Couldn't read without posting something.
Have you seen a neurologist?


----------

